# Jerry Alias Cécile



## Jerry (May 13, 2010)

Hello !!

My name is Cecile, I am French and I am 20 years old. I am Breeding (amateur) of mice.
I have 3 males and 10 females.

Sorry for my English, he's very bad. I use a software translate.

This !!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Bienvenue Cecile !!!


----------



## Jerry (May 13, 2010)

Thank for your warm greeting !


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Bonjour Jerry....

:welcomeany

xx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Salute mon amis!! L'espoir vous appréciez le site! (And sorry but that is as much as I can remember from French class :lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi!


----------

